

Ask HN: How would you refer to a patent on your resume? - EwanG

Just got word the two patents I assigned to my current employer (per my contract terms) have gotten approved. There's nothing that says I can't mention my role, but outside of Google I don't know if anyone would care I had them or not. Used to have a section with my publications (five books, some professional articles, etc) and was counseled to drop that as "no one is interested". Perhaps this is the same?
======
tonymillion
As someone who's hired people before, I'd be much more intrigued to see the
patent on your resume (especially if you include the number so its easy to
search for). The second a resume makes me stop and look for a second, then
you've already beat 97% of the competition.

------
cek
Inventing something, and having a patent issued on it is one of those things I
consider a "stripe" or "merit badge". You should be proud of it. Not everyone
can claim to have done so.

When I read resumes and see "I was issued 3 patents" or "Inventor of 3 issued
patents" it really doesn't mean all that much to me; just another (generally
positive) data point.

In general I think you would be doing yourself a disservice by NOT mentioning
them. Just don't over do it.

